# Beauty Schools in Cairo!



## m57009

Are there any beauty/cosmetology schools in Cairo that would train in English? Please if you have any information, share it. Thanks all.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I would doubt very much that there are beauty schools here that would give you a certificate that would be acceptable in other countries and to be honest I think that most Egyptians who work in beauty salons learn whilst they are working there.. they have no formal training.
I once booked into a very well know beauty salon in Mohandiseen for a reflexology session only to have a girl who had never even given a massage of any type do it... how do I know? I heard the owner of the salon tell her ohh just rub her feet she will not know that you have never done it before...the same goes for nails.. the nail spa brings someone in from outside the country for a couple of days to show them how to manicure etc.. they do not learn how the nail is constructed etc all they do is manicure. they can not tell you why your nails are splitting, ridged or any other queries concerning the health of your nail.

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I would doubt very much that there are beauty schools here that would give you a certificate that would be acceptable in other countries and to be honest I think that most Egyptians who work in beauty salons learn whilst they are working there.. they have no formal training.
> I once booked into a very well know beauty salon in Mohandiseen for a reflexology session only to have a girl who had never even given a massage of any type do it... how do I know? I heard the owner of the salon tell her ohh just rub her feet she will not know that you have never done it before...the same goes for nails.. the nail spa brings someone in from outside the country for a couple of days to show them how to manicure etc.. they do not learn how the nail is constructed etc all they do is manicure. they can not tell you why your nails are splitting, ridged or any other queries concerning the health of your nail.
> 
> Maiden


The only things that they are good at is .....threading and sugaring..........everything else i would give it a miss unless you want to learn how to apply make up so everyone comes out looking like a painted doll !!!


----------



## Beatle

Wow - are the constant anti-Egyptian comments necessary?! I have had some great beauty treatments in Egypt. 

To the original poster - sorry I have no idea!


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> The only things that they are good at is .....threading and sugaring..........everything else i would give it a miss unless you want to learn how to apply make up so everyone comes out looking like a painted doll !!!




Sugaring and threading are without doubt brilliant quick and almost painless here.

Painted doll.. mm well that goes for all the girls I have ever seen behind beauty counters in the U.K


----------



## Sam

Beatle said:


> Wow - are the constant anti-Egyptian comments necessary?! I have had some great beauty treatments in Egypt.
> 
> To the original poster - sorry I have no idea!


Without wanting to start an argument, I can honestly say none of what I've read in this thread seems anti-Egyptian. There was nothing hateful or racist mentioned, only stating personal experiences of beauty treatments.

Personally I've been to one hairdresser in Sharm for highlights, and I looked the same when I came out as when I went in. He didn't use strong enough bleach for my hair - although I must add he did do a good job on bleaching my t-shirt. 

When I got married I went to a salon in Cairo. The day before they did manicure and pedicure - and like MS has said, they didn't seem to know much more than how to file & paint nails. On the day they did hair, make-up etc. I wouldn't let them cut my hair, only style it, which they did okay. The make-up I insisted must be light, and they insisted it was. My first words to my husband-to-be when he came to get me was "I look like a hooker". I was devastated about the way they had made me look and had no time to do anything about it.


----------



## Beatle

Sam said:


> Without wanting to start an argument, I can honestly say none of what I've read in this thread seems anti-Egyptian. There was nothing hateful or racist mentioned, only stating personal experiences of beauty treatments.
> 
> Personally I've been to one hairdresser in Sharm for highlights, and I looked the same when I came out as when I went in. He didn't use strong enough bleach for my hair - although I must add he did do a good job on bleaching my t-shirt.
> 
> When I got married I went to a salon in Cairo. The day before they did manicure and pedicure - and like MS has said, they didn't seem to know much more than how to file & paint nails. On the day they did hair, make-up etc. I wouldn't let them cut my hair, only style it, which they did okay. The make-up I insisted must be light, and they insisted it was. My first words to my husband-to-be when he came to get me was "I look like a hooker". I was devastated about the way they had made me look and had no time to do anything about it.


Well I didn't use the words hateful or racist but I thought the comments were negative and since the actual poster wasn't asking for a critique of Egyptian beauty services, what was the point?

I don't understand why some expats are so negative about life in Egypt. I am not the first person to have made this comment. In relation to the issue now being debated i.e. the "quality" of beauty treatments, I am sure most people have had both good and bad beauty/hair treatments wherever they were based....It's not an Egyptian issue per se. 

Of course there is much to comment on in Egyptian daily life that we find quirky, frustrating, enjoyable etc. Moreover it's inevitable that we will all compare experiences abroad with other countries we have lived in. But just because Egyptian culture operates differently from Western culture, doesn't mean per se that those cultural practices are wrong/inferior to those in the West.

I also don't really understand why some expats remain in Egypt if they are so unhappy - expats on the whole have a choice, even if their choice is made for financial reasons. 

Actually I don't think your posts are negative, but since you posted the comment.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

What is negative with saying that most Egyptians learn on the job? 
Why do the big beauty salons here mainly employ foreign girls... because they have certificates showing that they have done a course that usually covers hygiene, bacteriology, cosmetic chemistry, psychology that takes two years. As far as I know you cannot get this certificate here and if you could I would doubt it would be acceptable in other countries.
M.. is coming to Cairo with her husband and I suspect that she thought that she could do beauty course whilst here and perhaps enter the profession when she goes back to the states... any certificate here would I suspect not be accepted in her home country.


But just because Egyptian culture operates differently from Western culture, doesn't mean per se that those cultural practices are wrong/inferior to those in the West. 
If taking money for a service that you know you cannot provide my reflexology is a good example in not wrong in any country or culture then why not?



I also don't really understand why some expats remain in Egypt if they are so unhappy - expats on the whole have a choice, even if their choice is made for financial reasons. 

You don't have to understand why nor do they have to explain their reasoning but it is not just applicable to us in Egypt...just have a look at the UK and how expats complain constantly about it but still live there.


----------



## elrasho

I take it mud and a couple of cucumber slices doesn't quite cut it anymore?


----------



## DeadGuy

There are no schools/colleges/institutes, etc. in here to teach anything like that, hair stylists, plumbers, electricians and so on just do learn the job, usually they start at a real young age (Less than 10 years old most of the time) The lucky ones amongst those get the chance of starting with their own parents, the rest are sent to others to learn a specific job, and they don't get that lucky, not when talking about how much they get to learn, or how they'd be treated.

As for females and make up in here..............I dunno if it's a habit, but if it is a habit then it's a bloody disgusting one! Specially if you had to see one of those girls that look like they fell into some paint! With that weird line between their faces and necks cause of the color difference!!! uke:


----------



## Beatle

DeadGuy said:


> .
> 
> As for females and make up in here..............I dunno if it's a habit, but if it is a habit then it's a bloody disgusting one! Specially if you had to see one of those girls that look like they fell into some paint! With that weird line between their faces and necks cause of the color difference!!! uke:


lol- some girls in Egypt appear to try and lighten their skin by wearing foundation that's too light for them and some girls in England try and darken their skin with too much fake tan and look orange! We are never happy with what we've got....


----------



## leyte6519

This could be an upportunity for me to teach hairdressing business there. I am an experienced hairdresser since 1978 i still own my beauty shop here in US. I am considering retiring in Egypt sell the business and open one there. Not really sure what is the best thing to do there if a foreigner can own a business. Maybe work for somebody else there first then open one. Just a dream for now...


----------



## Shaanz

There are beauty schools here, the guy I go to has had training and he trains the staff that he has in his salon. They do a pretty good job, I've been to many salons in Egypt and have always been dissapointed with the outcome. My hairdresser travels alot and is always looking for good products and new techniques in hairstyling.

I will be honest though and say that the way he does makeup is frightening. He did my makeup for my wedding and I looked terrible. For one im dark skinned and he applied light colored foundation on my skin, i looked like a clown. And of course I was already late, so had no time to fix "the work of art" ...lol.

Another thing I should mention is that I travel all the way to El Fayoum City to get my hair done, otherwise I just do it at home.


----------



## Shaanz

leyte6519 said:


> This could be an upportunity for me to teach hairdressing business there. I am an experienced hairdresser since 1978 i still own my beauty shop here in US. I am considering retiring in Egypt sell the business and open one there. Not really sure what is the best thing to do there if a foreigner can own a business. Maybe work for somebody else there first then open one. Just a dream for now...


I think its a great idea, finding work here is not easy. I would sign up.


----------

